# Roux FMC Single Weekly Competition



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2016)

In this competition, we will do 1 FMC attempt every week. The catch is that you have to use the Roux method, and cannot apply any FMC-specific techniques such as premoves and insertions. Instead, you must use Roux and come up with the most efficient solution that you can. Just like official FMC attempts, you have 1 hour to come up with your solution. Your solution must be typed in alg.cubing.net, and posted in a spoiler before the deadline. I will post results every Sunday, so that is the deadline. Since we are using Roux, movecounts will be compated using the STM notation, where slice moves count as 1 move and double moves also count as 1. The competition will be organised in rounds. Each round consists of 10 weeks, and once the round ends, we start the next round, restarting at (for example,) round 2 week 1. Have fun!

Week 1 Scramble:
R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R F' U2 B2 L' B D R' D L'

Deadline: Sunday August 21 at 12 PM ET


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 15, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> In this competition, we will do 1 FMC attempt every week. The catch is that you have to use the Roux method, and cannot apply any FMC-specific techniques such as premoves and insertions. Instead, you must use Roux and come up with the most efficient solution that you can. Just like official FMC attempts, you have 1 hour to come up with your solution. Your solution must be typed in alg.cubing.net, and posted before the deadline. I will post results every Sunday, so that is the deadline. The competition will be organised in rounds. Each round consists of 10 weeks, and once the round ends, we start the next round, restarting at (for example,) round 2 week 1. Have fun!
> 
> Week 1 Scramble:
> R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R F' U2 B2 L' B D R' D L'
> ...



Can we do non-matching/UFUB/etc. stuff? Also I'm assuming we're using STM


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 15, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> Can we do non-matching/UFUB/etc. stuff? Also I'm assuming we're using STM


Yes, you are allowed to use all of those advanced things. And yes, I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 15, 2016)

34 STM



Spoiler



x' z'//inspection
B2 D' R S2//FB (4/34)
U r F' U F2 R2 F' U R U R'//SB (11/34)
y R U R' U' L U' R U L' U' R' U' R U2 R' y' //CMLL (15/34)
M' U M' U'// LSE (4/34)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## h2f (Aug 15, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Your solution must be typed in alg.cubing.net, and posted before the deadline.


I think the better way to post solution is to type it in brackets of spoiler and to add link to alg.cubing.net. Spoiler bracket preserves of watching the solution before puttin own and allows to watch it when you want. Alg.cubing.net allows to visualize it. Putting it only in alg.cubing.net format is uncomfortable - you cant watch it on mobile.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 15, 2016)

Hope this is acceptable. I FMscrouxed around a lot.


Spoiler: 29



D2 L' B R2 L2 // FB
L2 B L' B' L R D R' L // SB
D' B // another SB
B' D B D' // take out pair
D R D2 L D' R' D L' D2 // WV (CMLL)
D2 S2 // fancy pseudo garbage
R S R' S'
S' R' S R // LSE
D2 F2 // fix ALL the pseudo!

Final: 
D2 L' B R2 B L' B' L R D M' D R F2 L F' R' F L' E2 R E' R' E2 R' E' R F2 U2 (29s)


----------



## TDM (Aug 15, 2016)

38 STM in <5 minutes.



Spoiler



x2 y' U2 F' r S2 z2 // FB (4/4)
U M' U R2 U r' U' r F' U2 F U' F' U F // SB (15/19)
L U L' U L U2 l' // CMLL (7/26)
U M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M' // LSE (12/38)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Teoidus (Aug 15, 2016)

35 STM. Nightmarish second block on a different solve, so hopefully simul blocks are allowed.



Spoiler



z' x' // insp
U R' D2 F R' U' r' U R2 // 2sq (9/9)
U' r' F' U2 F M U2 M' U L' // F2B (10/19)
F' r U R' U2 R' F2 R // CMLL (8/27)
M2 U M U2 M' U M' U2 // LSE (8/35)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Winteg (Aug 15, 2016)

Spoiler: 30 STM



z2 x' //inspection

U R2 B2 F' R U' R B R' U2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 //F2B cancels into cmll
B' R' B r' U' r //CMLL
U' M U M2' U M U2 M //LSE

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_F2_L2_D_L2_U-_F2_L2_R2_U-_R_F-_U2_B2_L-_B_D_R-_D_L-&alg=z2_x- U_R2_B2_F-_R_U-_R_B_R-_U2_R-_F2_R-_F2_R_U2___//F2B_cancels_into_cmll B-_R-_B_r-_U-_r___//CMLL U-_M_U_M2-_U_M_U2_M___//LSE



@Ranzha Ohhhhh I never realized that building mismatching blocks with non-opposite colors on the bottom allows for twice as many options for LSE  I shall play around with that!


----------



## Đỗ Viên Rouxer (Aug 16, 2016)

44 STM
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_F2...\\
______________________///////Finish\\\\\\\


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Isn't non-matching blocks technically premoves?


----------



## h2f (Aug 16, 2016)

Spoiler



R2 F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R F' U2 B2 L' B D R' D L'

y2 F U' R u2 U' R U2 M' B' //9/9
U2 R U' R' U r' U' r' U r //10 /19
L' B L' D' L U2 L' D L U2 B' L //CMLL comm with setup
M2 U' M' U' M2 U2 M' U M2U M2 U2 M U2 M' //LSE
46STM
alg.cubing.net

But if I could do CMLL befor finishing SB it gives 43STM. With better LSE which I saw later - 41:

y2 F U' R u2 U' R U2 M' B'
U2 R U' R' U r' U' r' U
D R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 D2 r //cmll 9mover with setup cancelation
M2 U' M' U M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M

41STM
alg.cubing.net


----------



## TDM (Aug 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Isn't non-matching blocks technically premoves?


No, it's an advanced technique but some people do use it in speedsolves. I personally would use premoves to solve it in FMC but it's easily possible to do NM blocks without a premove.


----------



## IuriG (Aug 17, 2016)

Only LSE altered from the first try (went from 36 to 35 moves), pretty nice scramble.


Spoiler



z2 y
U2 F' R B2 F U F
r R U r M' U2 M U' R U2 R'
B' R B R' U2 R' U2 r
U M' U' M' U M2 U' M' U
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_F2..._U_M-_U-_M2_U_M2
//U_M-_U-_M-_U_M-_U-_M2_U_M-


----------



## Winteg (Aug 17, 2016)

Another solution, inspired by that of @IuriG


Spoiler: 31 STM



z2 y //inspection
U2 F' R B2 F U F //FB
r R U r2 U2 M U //SB cancels into CMLL
r D R' U2 R D' r' U2 r' //CMLL
U2 M2 U' M2' U' M' U' M2' //LSE

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_F2_L2_D_L2_U-_F2_L2_R2_U-_R_F-_U2_B2_L-_B_D_R-_D_L-&alg=z2_y___//inspection U2_F-_R_B2_F_U_F____//FB r_R_U_r2_U2_M_U____//SB_cancels_into_CMLL r_D_R-_U2_R_D-_r-_U2_r-___//CMLL U2_M2_U-_M2-_U-_M-_U-_M2-___//LSE




Also after learning some EOLR, I improved the LSE on my original solution (the 30 STM one) by 1 move.
Not sure if this counts though, cuz I improved my solution a day after my hour was up :/



Spoiler: 29 STM



z2 x' //inspection
U R2 B2 F' R U' R B R' U2 R' F2 r' F2 r U2 //F2B cancels into cmll
B' R' B r' U' R //CMLL
U2 M' U' M2 U M' U //LSE

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_F2_L2_D_L2_U-_F2_L2_R2_U-_R_F-_U2_B2_L-_B_D_R-_D_L-&alg=z2_x-___//inspection U_R2_B2_F-_R_U-_R_B_R-_U2_R-_F2_r-_F2_r_U2___//F2B_cancels_into_cmll B-_R-_B_r-_U-_R__//CMLL U2_M-_U-_M2_U_M-_U___//LSE


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 23, 2016)

Winteg said:


> Another solution, inspired by that of @IuriG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 31 STM
> ...


I'll count the your original 30, sorry.

Sorry for posting results so late. Here is week 1 results:
Name (Movecount)
Ranzha (29)
Winteg (30)
Daniel Lin (34)
Teoidus (35)
IuriG (35)
TDM (38)
h2f (41)
Đỗ Viên Rouxer (44)

Week 2 Scramble: R' F R2 D' B' R' U' L' F' D' L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D
Deadline: Sunday August 28


----------



## alexela (Aug 29, 2016)

Spoiler: 31 STM



U' S' U F2 M R F' l2 //FB (8/8)
U' M U R' U2 R2 U M' r U r' //SB (11/19)
//CMLL (0/19)
U M2 U' M' U' M' U' M U M2 U2 M //LSE (12/31)
https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=U-_S-_U_F2_M_R_F-_l2_//FB U-_M_U_R-_U2_R2_U_M-_r_U_r-_//SB _//CMLL U_M2_U-_M-_U-_M-_U-_M_U_M2_U2_M_//LSE&type=reconstruction&setup=R-_F_R2_D-_B-_R-_U-_L-_F-_D-_L2_B2_U_B2_U-_R2_D2_F2_D


----------



## Winteg (Jun 11, 2017)

Sorry, I was a little late.



Spoiler: 30 stm



y2
R' S' r S' U' r U' M U' R2 U r' // f2b 12/12
F U F' U' F' L F L' // cmll 8/20
M U' M' U' l2 U2 M' L2' U2 L2 //lse 10/30
https://alg.cubing.net/?type=reconstruction&setup=R-_F_R2_D-_B-_R-_U-_L-_F-_D-_L2_B2_U_B2_U-_R2_D2_F2_D&alg=y2_ R-_S-_r_S-_U-_r_U-_M_U-_R2_U_r- F_U_F-_U-_F-_L_F_L- M_U-_M-_U-_l2_U2_M-_L2-_U2_L2


----------



## asacuber (Jun 11, 2017)

Winteg said:


> Sorry, I was *a little* late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexela (Apr 3, 2018)

I will continue the tradition of "little late".
another solution - also "Cmll Skip"


Spoiler: 29 STM



x' // Inspection
R' E' M S2 E' R2 D2 // First Block (7/7)
M' B U2 B' U' R M2 U2 R2 // Second Square (9/16)
U F' U F // Second Block (4/20)
// CMLL (0/20)
M2 U M U' M' U2 M U M' // LSE (9/29)
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_F_R2_D-_B-_R-_U-_L-_F-_D-_L2_B2_U_B2_U-_R2_D2_F2_D&alg=x-_//_Inspection R-_E-_M_S2_E-_R2_D2_//_First_Block_(7/7) M-_B_U2_B-_U-_R_M2_U2_R2_//_Second_Square_(9/16) U_F-_U_F_//_Second_Block_(4/20) //_CMLL_(0/20) M2_U_M_U-_M-_U2_M_U_M-_//_LSE_(9/29) __


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 3, 2018)

alexela said:


> I will continue the tradition of "little late".



I like to think that you worked on this solution for about 10 Months straight


----------

